# Посоветуйте врача в Минске



## zhora1705 (24 Окт 2010)

Только толкового......


----------



## Ole (25 Окт 2010)

zhora1705 написал(а):


> Только толкового......



Из мануальных терапевтов Рыбин -профессорское консультационное
отделение БелМАПО в Боровлянах,
но к нему очередь на следующий год расписана, но может вы блат найдете.
или Заборовский - НИИ Неврологии и Нейрохирургии. 
Не знаю какая к нему очередь.
Оба лучшие в Белорусси и проверенные на моей собственной спине.

Неврологов нормальных я пока не встречала.
Если нужны блокады - то звезда заведующий неврологией 
Зубрицкий в 9ке, он умница,
но в целом ему слишком плевать на пациентов , что бы их лечить.


----------



## abelar (25 Окт 2010)

Ole написал(а):


> Из мануальных терапевтов Рыбин -профессорское консультационное
> отделение БелМАПО в Боровлянах,
> .


Подтверждаю. aiwanaiwanaiwan


----------



## zhora1705 (25 Окт 2010)

Завтра в нии и собирался......Спасибо ......отпишусь


----------



## zhora1705 (26 Окт 2010)

Только на конец ноября смог записаться. Теперь еще бы невролога толкового найти.


----------



## abelar (27 Окт 2010)

zhora1705 написал(а):


> тока на конец ноября смог записацца.......теперь ещеб невролога толкового найти


Дак, Вы его уже нашли....! Для справки: толковые мануальные терапевты получаются из толковых неврологов, ортопедов-травматологов и нейрохирургов. Тем более это закреплено в приказах Минсоцзрдраваaiwan


----------



## Ole (27 Окт 2010)

НИИ неврологии - классные неврологи, правда, они по спинам не специлизируются, но все равно классом выше чем по стране.

В 5-й, по слухам, хорошо лечат.

В 9-ке 4-я неврология по спинам специализируется, лечение мрак, но Зубрицкий диагнозы лучше МРТ ставит. Он в прошлом году еще в экомедсервисе принимал. Сходите, проконсультируйтесь. 


Найдете что-нибудь стоящее, отпишитесь, ладно?


----------



## 4elovek_pauk (6 Ноя 2010)

Ole написал(а):


> ... он умница, но в целом ему слишком плевать на пациентов, чтобы их лечить.



good
Очень точное определение good good .


----------

